# P20EE CEL illuminated - '18 Diesel (135k Miles)



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I noticed that my CEL came on after attempting to remote start my vehicle yesterday morning, which failed. Ambient Temp was 12ºF. When I started my '18 Diesel, I noticed the CEL. Ran my OBDII scanner and found P20EE "NOx Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold *Bank 1*" displayed. I suspected it was due to the Ambient temp was well below freezing, which could of caused the code to display. I waited again until later in the day when the temp was well into the Mid-50s to see if the CEL went away. It didn't. I drove the car for about 100 Miles to see if it would disappear after using a whole bottle of Lucas Diesel Deep Clean. It didn't. Ran the scan again and found the code is stuck in a permanent state. 

What could be the likely cause of the fault? 

Is it likely that the issues that hampered the '14 and '15 LTZ Diesels that issued a recall could of rolled over to the Gen2 models?


----------

